# spitting fog machine?



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

I have an older model Spirit 1000w fog machine I bought used at a yard sale last year and it spits from the outlet. it also "leaks" inside the unit. I'm not sure if it's building condensation or what is going on. Is there any trouble shooting I can do or is it just a loss? It worked pretty good for our display this year, I just don't want the leak to cause issues since this is an electronic item.


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

Leaking is usually the tubing running from the juice container to the pump. Most fog machines use a 1/4" tubing which is readily available. I'd open it up, wipe it all dry and see if you can find where its leaking. If the leaking source is the pump or heater I'd throw in the towel and get a new machine.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

As camsauce said - the "spitting" is most likely from pump cavitation (sucking air) .


----------

